# ...das erste Mal in Hollands Diep



## Angelbube (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich würde sehr gerne mal in Hollands Diep Vertikalangeln. Da für Montag (18.01) gutes Wetter angekündigt ist und ich zudem frei habe, werde ich mich Montag mal aufmachen. Ich konnte aber auf Google Maps die Slippstelle nicht finden.
Nun will ich Montag nicht noch umher fahren um die Slippstelle zu finden. Ist diese ausgeschildert bzw. liegt diese direkt am Yachthafen Batterij Willemstad? Was muss ich noch beachten, habt ihr vieleicht noch Tipps für mich?
Ich habe bis Dato nur erfahren, dass die Benutzung der Slippstelle kostenlos sein soll und diese zudem 24 Stunden geöffnet sein soll. Danke !! #h


----------



## forest27 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: ...das erste Mal in Hollands Diep*

Ja die slippe ist direkt am Hafen und kostenlos .


----------



## thomas... (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: ...das erste Mal in Hollands Diep*

http://www.luckylures.eu/de/Gewasser/Niederlande/Haringvliet-Hollands-Diep


----------



## zanderzone (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: ...das erste Mal in Hollands Diep*

Nimmst mich mit?


----------

